# IGF-1 legit and worth it?



## Magsimus (Aug 14, 2014)

Hey guys.

Been looking into what might be the best thing to aid the pump before walking on stage.

I know we have access to orals, insulin and NO supplements to help pump up, but what are people's thoughts on peptides like IGF-1?

From what I've heard/read it delivers insane pumps. However, according to other accounts the IGF-1 available on every peptide site is not genuine stuff so not worth the money.

So, the questions: 1) is IGF-1 currently available real/effective? and 2) would it offer an advantage to looking fuller if used when pumping up for a show?

Cheers.

A


----------



## 41128 (Jan 27, 2014)

IGF1 available on peptides sites is IGF1 LR3, its not actual IGF1. Im sure the only place to get real IGF1 is probably in asia isnt it? and its going to be f******ckin expensive.

Not sure what any peptides are like for the pump for a show but I know for muscle building they dont really offer much or any benefit at all.


----------



## Magsimus (Aug 14, 2014)

NWWWFC said:


> IGF1 available on peptides sites is IGF1 LR3, its not actual IGF1. Im sure the only place to get real IGF1 is probably in asia isnt it? and its going to be f******ckin expensive.
> 
> Not sure what any peptides are like for the pump for a show but I know for muscle building they dont really offer much or any benefit at all.


 Yeah, I've read they're not all that for actual anabolism, just looking for something that will give a sick pump for half hour while on stage etc.

Cheers.


----------



## 66983 (May 30, 2016)

Real igf (increlex) is £650 for a 10ml vial, Its made in France.

That price is for genuine, bought through pharma (friend is a pharmacist).

Supposed to be the ultimate muscle builder with 20+lbs of lean mass on a single cycle.

According to a Dave Crosland video, the lowest dose is 0.04mg per kg, twice per day at an average cost of £70 per day (£4900 for a 10 week cycle).


----------



## Ivan85 (Mar 15, 2016)

IGF-LR3 and MGF will give you a constant pump; I used this in my bicep's

The theory behind it Boosts the ability to cause hyperplasia in muscle cells resulting in fuller muscle tissue

I will try IGF DES next time as I've heard DES can stimulate muscle hyperplasia better than LR3

as previous posts about IGF is a expensice pump


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

the only IGF-1 that works is Increlex the ones you can buy on peptide sites for 20-30quid will NOT build muscle they will give you a good pump but nothing else


----------

